# GPU-Z incorrect GPU Clock and Bios not reading ...



## momothedog (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

Please rehost the image. Try using www.techpowerup.org


----------



## momothedog (Mar 13, 2012)

OK Rehost .. Plz check it ...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

looks fine to me. Clocks are lower because the card is in low-power state.

BIOS version is listed.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2012)

momothedog said:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/03/13/bqf.png
> 
> OK Rehost .. Plz check it ...



do you have the catalyst drivers installed? using remote desktop or anything like it ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

Click on the ? mark next to the bus interface and run the render test, it should shoot up to default 3d clocks after that.



W1zzard said:


> do you have the catalyst drivers installed? using remote desktop or anything like it ?



Also w1z have you though about moving the render test to a button on the main tab so everybody can test without looking for it? just wondering cause I took me stumbling apon the test by playing around.


----------



## momothedog (Mar 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> do you have the catalyst drivers installed? using remote desktop or anything like it ?



Catalyst 12.2 Driver From www.amd.com


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> looks fine to me. Clocks are lower because the card is in low-power state.
> 
> BIOS version is listed.



the first tab should show typical 3d clocks at any time


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2012)

momothedog said:


> Catalyst 12.2 Driver From www.amd.com



let me grab that driver and check what's going on


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> the first tab should show typical 3d clocks at any time



Ah, I understand.


----------



## momothedog (Mar 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> let me grab that driver and check what's going on













Check ? ...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2012)

works fine for me. did you reboot after driver installation?

this result in gpuz only appears when it can't find a way to talk to the driver and falls back to reading real-time clocks (which it does in hardware without the driver)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 19, 2012)

this should be fixed in 0.6.0


----------

